# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Медальон

## Svalexander84

Медальон = 50 грн.
Не знаю,что за металл,но магнит его не берёт

----------


## Svalexander84

ап

----------


## Potapov

> Медальон = 50 грн.
> Не знаю,что за металл,но магнит его не берёт


 Латунь

----------


## Svalexander84

> Латунь


  Да нет,латунь мягкая и жёлтая,а тут твёрдый металл серебряного цвета с затемнениями.

----------


## Potapov

> Да нет,латунь мягкая и жёлтая,а тут твёрдый металл серебряного цвета с затемнениями.


  Не такая и мягкая. По фото не видно что белый. Как вариант может быть латунноникелевый сплав.

----------


## Svalexander84

ап

----------


## Svalexander84

ап

----------


## Svalexander84

ап

----------


## Svalexander84

ап

----------


## Svalexander84

ап

----------


## Svalexander84

ап

----------


## Svalexander84

50

----------


## Svalexander84

50

----------


## Svalexander84

50

----------


## Svalexander84

40

----------


## Svalexander84

40

----------


## Svalexander84

40

----------


## Svalexander84

30

----------


## Svalexander84

30

----------


## Svalexander84

30

----------


## Svalexander84

30

----------


## Svalexander84

30

----------


## Svalexander84

30

----------


## Svalexander84

30

----------


## Svalexander84

30

----------


## Svalexander84

30

----------


## Svalexander84

30

----------


## Svalexander84

30

----------


## Svalexander84

50

----------


## Falcon-09

> 50


 Убери "0" в цене...

----------


## Svalexander84

50

----------


## Svalexander84

50

----------


## Svalexander84

50

----------


## Falcon-09

> Медальон = 50 грн.
> Не знаю,что за металл,но магнит его не берёт


 Это - современное изделие с покрашенного алюминия. Элемент от брелка для ключей...

----------


## Svalexander84

> Это - современное изделие с покрашенного алюминия. Элемент от брелка для ключей...


 Нет!
Не алюминий точно,вес потяжелее будет,чем алюминий.
Оно с 90 точно и не брелок,а на цепочке было...)

----------

